# Could not find the main class.



## crush3r (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo an alle!

ich weiß thema gibts schon oft, aber das problem so wie ich es habe, war noch nicht dabei....
bin am verzweifeln!

habe ein kleines programm mit Eclipse geschrieben,
und als "Runable JAR File" exportiert.

Ich kann es auf meinem pc auch starten, funktioniert einwandfrei,
- ABER: es geht auf keinem anderen pc auf dem ichs bis jz getestet hab...? (4 verschiedene geräte)
egal was ich mach, überall kommt nur die meldung: "Could not find the main class. Programm will exit"

ich hab nichts umgestellt an eclipse oder so, NICHTS. es geht aber trotzdem nur auf meinem pc!


das komische ist, dass ich das ja nicht zum ersten mal mache, habe früher schon oft
irgendwelche programme genau so exportiert und freunden geschickt - war noch nie ein problem
- aber jetzt auf einmal geht das einfach nur noch auf meinem pc, hab echt keine ahnung was ich bitte falsch mach......!? 


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Gast2 (2. Apr 2012)

Lad mal die jar Datei hoch.


----------



## crush3r (2. Apr 2012)

das is jz eine test datei, funktioniert genauso wenig,
nur auf meinem pc.....


----------



## Camill (2. Apr 2012)

Fehler liegt wohl an den jeweiligen PC´s - bei mir Funktioniert die Test.jar.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Apr 2012)

Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Bekommst du vllt folgende Meldung: 
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
```
 ?

Versuch sonst mal folgenden Befehl:

```
java -cp Test.jar Lustig
```


----------



## crush3r (2. Apr 2012)

oha, echt komisch und was kann man da bitte flsch machen, dass es auf 4 anderen pcs nicht geht?!
versteh ich nicht.....

ich entschuldige mich für mein unwissen, aber...wo soll ich den befehl eingeben?


----------



## crush3r (2. Apr 2012)

kann es eventuell daran liegen, dass java JRE version 7 auf meinem pc installiert ist,
und ich dadurch mit dieser version exportierte jar-dateien auf anderen pcs
auf denen beispielsweise die JRE version 6 installiert ist nicht starten kann?!


----------



## Michael... (2. Apr 2012)

crush3r hat gesagt.:


> kann es eventuell daran liegen, dass java JRE version 7 auf meinem pc installiert ist,


Eher daran, dass das JDK der Version 7 bei Dir installiert ist ;-)
Man kann beim Kompilieren angeben auf welche Version kompiliert werden soll. siehe Compiler Level


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Apr 2012)

Kompiliere mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
javac -source 1.6 -target 1.6 MeineKlasse.java
```
 bzw. stelle den Compiler-Level in deiner IDE mal auf Java 1.6.
Dann sollten zumindest schon Clients, die eine Java 6-VM benutzen, zusätzlich erreicht erreicht werden.


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Apr 2012)

Ich kann die nur über die Konsole mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -cp Test.jar Lustig
```
 oder
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar Test.jar
```
 starten. Bei einem Doppelklick kommt bei mir auch "Could not find the main class".

Hab Java 6 drauf. Bei der Konsole kommt dann natürlich 
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError
```
, wegen meiner Java Version aber zumindest wird die main Class gefunden.


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Apr 2012)

crush3r hat gesagt.:


> kann es eventuell daran liegen, dass java JRE version 7 auf meinem pc installiert ist,
> und ich dadurch mit dieser version exportierte jar-dateien auf anderen pcs
> auf denen beispielsweise die JRE version 6 installiert ist nicht starten kann?!



jap .. genau daran ...

die klassen sind mit Java7 compiled ... und können daher *NICHT* von einer Java6 VM ausgeführt werden

entweder mit [c]-source 1.6 -target 1.6[/c] für 1.6 compilen *wobei man das in einer IDE einstellen kann* ...

oder die anderen rechner auf Java7 updaten


----------



## crush3r (3. Apr 2012)

OK, danke für die schnelle Hilfe! 

aber wie (bzw wo) kann ich jz genau einstellen, dass er alles mit 1.6 compilen soll?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Apr 2012)

Mit welcher IDE / welchem Editor arbeitest du denn?


----------



## crush3r (3. Apr 2012)

Mit Eclipse


----------



## Michael... (3. Apr 2012)

Kontextmenü des Projekts --> Properties (Alt + Enter) --> Java Compiler --> Compiler compliance Level


----------



## crush3r (4. Apr 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank! :toll:

So gehts jz auf jeden fall auch auf rechnern mit der 1.6 - version....thx


----------

